# The Star



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I wanted to name it Deneb but no one would've known what I'm talking about so here it goes:simply "The Star"


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Deneb (/ˈdɛnɛb/; α Cyg, α Cygni, Alpha Cygni) is the brightest star in the constellation Cygnus, it is one of the vertices of the Summer Triangle and forms the 'head' of the Northern Cross. It is the 19th brightest star in the night sky, with an apparent magnitude of 1.25. A blue-white supergiant, Deneb is also one of the most luminous nearby stars. However, its exact distance (and hence luminosity) has been difficult to calculate; it is estimated to be somewhere between 55,000 and 196,000 times as luminous as the Sun.

Isn't the internet wonderful. Instant knowledge.

The painting is wonderful as is all your paintings Asancta. I find the lady especially beautiful. The background is a real attention getter.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Terry.However I must confess I am the world's dumbest photographer and another painter(hyperealistic one...lol they can't think out of the box  lol) said that the head looks slightly bigger.Not really,is just my camera and the hand that takes the pictures that are just dumb.Also the colors are not 100% accurate here...grrrrrrrr Let me try it again...eh well...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes this is a much better photo. I like it even more now. You can tell the original photo was distorted because the bottom diameter is much smaller than the top diameter. I use my cell phone to take pictures and I found a 'grid' setting that has helped me a lot. If I can get the picture sitting on the grid lines I know that the camera is tilted the way it needs to be. 

Taking photos outside brings out the true colors of the painting for me. I don't care to do that in the cold though.


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2015)

I am ridiculously in love with this! 

I can never make hair look right when I try with a human subject.

Also, just on a personal note, I kinda like it when I don't know what the artist means by the name,
so I probably would have enjoyed "Deneb" better! haha


----------

